# tournaments



## brothershaw (Aug 30, 2003)

Anyone know of any stickfighting/ arnis / escrima tournamemnts in the north east? Style of fighting not important.


----------



## bart (Aug 31, 2003)

Hey,

WEKAF is gearing up for their regional tournaments in the next couple months. I'm out in California, but Guro Dong Cuesta in New Jersey would have some pretty current info on when the regional will be. You can contact him through:

PIMA Academy
38 Kellogg St.
Jersey City, NJ 07305
Phone: (201) 432 6441
Email: dpares@comcast.net

Good luck!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bart _
> *Hey,
> 
> WEKAF is gearing up for their regional tournaments in the next couple months. I'm out in California, but Guro Dong Cuesta in New Jersey would have some pretty current info on when the regional will be. You can contact him through:
> ...



Excellent recommendation! Not only because he is probably the most informed sport FMA guys in the states, he is also one of the nicest guy you will ever meet!
:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 31, 2003)

the arnold classic has stickfighting there only thing is it is in OHIO and not tell march but is a good tourament I am thinking about compete in stick fighting as wells as karate


----------



## Black Grass (Sep 1, 2003)

Bakbakan is having a tourney October 25, in Lodi, NJ. For more details see www.bakbakan.com.

Vince


----------

